# Dark Curse



## TheCurse (Jun 18, 2005)

Here will be the journal of curse's foray into hormones.  this will be my first cycle of anything.  i will be starting SD tomorow.  plan is to start with 10 mg a day and see how it goes from there.
 starting at 204 pounds. im naturally lean so it will be interesting to see what sort of results i get.
 arm: 17 3/4 (r)
 quad 26
 chest 48.5
 waist 33
 6'1
 i use a traditional 3 day split, not planning on changing anything.  diet is see food as usual.  

 curse


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad your starting a journal. I'll definately follow along. I've done 2 cycles of SD, great stuff!! Are you taking anything with it and what do you have planned for PCT?


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 19, 2005)

yo rocco, thanks for stoppin by. id be interested to hear your results/sides/advice you have now that you have done 2 runs of the stuff.
  for PCT im planning on running RXT and LX.  im still probably going to pick up some nolva as well, in case of emergency.
 im taking pro liver now and will throughout PCT, also i have read a lot of peoples logs who are using DHEA after cycle, i have a bottle so i might use that as well. other supps im taking:

  glutamine (throughout)
  creatine (suspending for cycle, starting when it ends)
  glucosamine / chondroitin (throughout)
  multi vitamin daily
  fish oil caps ( daily if i remember )

  supps im not sure about but i have:
  Super B complex with folic acid
  Coenzme Q10

  on to a log:

  first day on the pill, man was i PUMPED!  j/k, didnt expect to feel anything and didnt.
  today was legs, my low back is a bit testy right now so i omitted squats, went like this:

  Leg press: warm up, 90x20, 270x12, 450x10, 540x10, 630x8
  SLDL: Bar, 95x15, 135 x10, 135 x10 (like i said, back is testy, letting it rest somewhat)
  seated machine hamstringcurl:  4 sets, going up in weight, never pay attention to #'s here
  seated leg extensions: 4 sets, same format as ham curls, i know that i was 2 plates from doing the whole stack at the end.
  then i threw in some abs, because i never do abs and now is a good time to start.
 tomorow: Chest day.

 Curse


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great, sounds like your all set up! Nice w/o also. I started to notice the SD about 3 days in.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 20, 2005)

Day 2 @ 10mg

  Chest day

 Today i didnt drink any coffee before working out as i usually do. i could be fooling myself but i felt like i did drink my coffee, just kinda energetic stomach feeling. i figure its only day 2 so must be placebo effect.
  anyhoo today was chest day.  workout went like this:

  Incline Barbell press: bar/warmup, 135x15, 185x10, 225x8, 245x6, 265x5, 275x5
  Flat Dumbell press: 40x12, 70x10, 95x8, 105x7
  weighted dips(armpit to hand depth): bodyweight for warmup, +45x8, +90x5, +135x5
  Fly machine:  220x8 4 times (no more weight to add)

  lying tricep dual dumbell extensions with floor drops: 30x9, 35x8, 40x8, 45x8
 tricep press down: who knows what the weight stack really is, it says 205. 3 sets x 8 (its somewhere around half that, so around 100 pounds really)

 Pumps started coming in later in the workout, but i always get pumped so not much change there. some people at my gym are always jokingly accusing me of being on juice, no different today, except for i am on ze juice! supriority here i come! hehe j/k. i did a little less volume than usual. feeling decent, need to eat now!

 i have been thinking of bumping to 20mg in the next day or so, what you think rocco?

  curse


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice looking weights there Curse. I'm curious... How exactly do you add 135lbs to do a weight dip?


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 20, 2005)

chain belt Seanp. thats actually less than i was doing a few months ago. weighted dips and pull ups, even if your only adding 15 or 25 pounds, can be some serious plateau breakers and mass builders. or so i have found for myself.


----------



## GFR (Jun 20, 2005)

What is SD ?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 20, 2005)

So, where can I get one of these chain belts? Does your gym just have them around, or did you get your own?

 Haha, Foreman... your sig is hilarious.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 20, 2005)

foreman, its superdrol, the much hyped pretty-new prohormone, that is either a genius in deceptive marketing or a bad ass new product.

 sean, theres a whole thread talking about pull ups and theres some chain belt info here,  the one i have is the one OMNIFEX puts a link to, but ive found better ones online.  most gyms do not have one for your use.  one i used to go to did, but it disapeared after a while, some jerkoff probably stole it.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 21, 2005)

Day 3 @ 10mg

 Back today. felt kind of weak going in, lowered volume a bit.

 warmup on pull down station 3 sets

 weighted chinups: +25x8, +45x7, +70x5
 bent over underhand row: 135x10, 155x10, 175x10, 185x10
 one arm dumbell row: 70x10, 100x8, 120x8
 cable rear delt one arm pull: 30x8, 40x8
 hammer dumbell curl: 30x10, 40x10, 45x8, 50x8
 dumbell pullovers: 60x10, 80x10, 100x8
 shrug: 80x10, 80x10

 i was pretty pumped towards the end of the workout, im not sure if anything above normal response.  probably going to stay on 10 mg for a few more days at least.

 curse


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll be following along with the journal as well. 

Awesome weighted dips! One of my favorite exercises. That weight is just nuts. I can't imagine putting 3 45s on the chain like that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> I'll be following along with the journal as well.
> 
> Awesome weighted dips! One of my favorite exercises. That weight is just nuts. I can't imagine putting 3 45s on the chain like that.


I put 90 on once, went down and never came back up LOL.  Nice strength Curse!


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 26, 2005)

day #7 at 10mg

 weighed in at 206, so got the pound or two i lost back and gained a bit. have muscle pumps just walking around. today was legs.

 atf squats: warmups, 185x10, 185x10, 225x10, 225x10
 deadlifts: 135x10, 225x8
 sldl:135x10, 135x10
 leg extensions
 calf raises
 some ab stuff

 i dont feel any extra energy or anything, havent noticed any sides (knock desk).  bumping to 20mg tomorow.

 curse


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 26, 2005)

Looking good Curse... I got a few questions...

 For the Chain belt for weighted dips, I noticed there's a padded area and then the chain area... After you put the weights on the chain part, do the weights themselves keep the belt on you? It just seems a little weird.

  Also, when did you start training?


----------



## Dante (Jun 26, 2005)

your a beast!!   im anxious to see your results!!  good luck..


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 26, 2005)

Day 8 at 20mg (two 10mg doses)



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I put 90 on once, went down and never came back up LOL.  Nice strength Curse!


 hehe yea triceps have always been a strong point for me, ive considered throwin another plate on there a few times but i dont wanna snap my wrists.  one day ill try it. 

 seanp, i use it like this: squat down in front of the plate your gonna use which you have standing on its edge, you put the leather belt part around you like a normal belt, so the chain will be in the front in your lap, run the chain through the hole in the plate and connect it, then stand up. the plate hangs between your legs, the weight of the plates will keep it around your waist while your dipping or doing pull ups. and as for how long ive been training, fucked around plenty, but ive been disciplined with lifting since 2002. 

  thanks dante, still a long ways to go.

  Chest Day

 Feeling lethargic, i think the SD may be contributing. also appetite is down, im having more trouble than normal eating. ive been using cannabinoids for appetite stimulation, if anyone has any other suggestions feel free.
  workout went pretty good anyways, strength was there, nothing extrordinary though.

  warmups
  flat barbell press: 135x15, 135x15, 225x10, 255x8, 275x6, 295x5
  incline dumbell press: 35x12, 70x10, 85x8, 100x8, 110x7
  weighted dips: +45x8, +90x8, +135x4
 fly machine: 3 sets x who the hell knows what the weight really is. says 220 but thats not right. (pet peeve of mine: weight stacks that are labeled completely innacurately)
  some press downs and other tricep crap, not too much 

  tomorow, back.

  curse


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 28, 2005)

day 10 at 20mg

 back day

 hammer strength horizontal row: 90x15, 180x10, 270x10, 360x8, 410x8
 underhand barbell bent row: 135x12, 185x10, 225x8
 one arm dumbell row:  35x12, 70x10, 100x8, 130x8
 one arm cable rear delt pull: 30x10, 40x8, 45x8 
 hammer curls: 4 sets

 weight is at 206-207.  need to eat more i can tell.  strength up a little but nothing extrordinary.

 curse


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 4, 2005)

Damn, workouts are looking great!


----------



## TheCurse (Jul 5, 2005)

Day 16 @30 mg

 Thanks Morte
 I been lagging for a few days here, diet sucked extremely bad and missed my workouts.  still hanging at 209 pounds(been here 3-4 days).  getting more comments than usual on how i must be on steroids. some people just wont believe me no matter what i tell em.
 upping dose today to 30mg, which i will run for 5-7 days before ending cycle.  not too worried about not having gained much weight, im suprised i didnt lose what i had gained over last weekend.
 went into the gym feeling a little weak. chest day today.

 Incline barbell presses: wrmups, 225x8, 245x8, 225x10
 flat dumbell presses: 35x15, 70x10, 90x8, 100x8, 110x7
 hammer strength incline machine: 90x10, slow reps, trying to squeeze hard
 machine fly: 2 sets of 10 reps at 150 
 low cable fly: 2 sets of 10 reps at 30 and 35
 cable one arm lateral deltiod raise: 8x25, 8x30
 close grip bench presses: 135x10, 155x10, 175x10
 overhead dumbell extension: 70x10, 90x10, 110x8
 lateral dumbell raise: 20x9, 25x9, 30x8
 cable press down, wavy handle: 130x10, 150x10, 150x10

 wow that kind of seems like a lot looking at it like that.  i usually do something like this though, and if it aint broke ... 
 im hoping to eat a lot and hit it hard to make the most of this last week here.

 curse


----------



## TheCurse (Jul 10, 2005)

Day 22 @ 20 mg

 last day of my cycle. i was going to end it yesterday but i was gaining weight again, so i extended it one day. i was getting back pumps on 30 mg so was only at that for 5 days towards the end. i think 20mg is the effective dose for me.
 today was chest day, wont detail workout but i set a personal best with flat barbell press, my last few sets were 275x10, 315x5, 275x10. ive never had 315 feel so easy, and this was after i had already done several sets. i hope this strength sticks around.

   end stats of the cycle:
   weight: 214 (+10 pounds)
   little fatter i think
   all body part measurements are up around a half inch.  right arm is now over 18", left a little under. 
 strength only seemed noticabley greater a few of the days, but i partly blame that on horrible diet and sleep almost the whole time.
   i think SD makes my normal insomnia even worse.
   i also think SD suppressed my appetite somewhat.

 overall im happy with the results, ive been stuck at 205 or under for over a year, the SD seemed to do what it was hyped to do. 
   heres a picture of my back an hour or so after todays chest workout






 now for pct and to try and keep it all. ill update again in a few weeks with how thats going. im using nolva and lx and a few other herbs for now, and adding rxt when i get my replacements. 

  curse


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 11, 2005)

Damn, impressive back shot.

Nice workouts. Sorry to hear that things weren't too stable like diet. 

Assuming PCT goes well, would you run another SD cycle in the future?


----------



## TheCurse (Jul 12, 2005)

I might run one more morte, especially since i still have 50 sd pills left


----------

